# Neo T-Jet Motor Magnets



## hrnts69 (Apr 12, 2007)

Iam wondering what is everybodys take about Neo Motor Mags for the T-Jet? What do you guys think about em? Is it worth the money?

Iam currently running 3 Poly setups. 2 with the Top Speed Racing Armatures prepped Mean Green motors, and 1 with the Top Speed Racing Armatures prepped Aurora 16ohm motor. And these are NA cars (No shunts, and braids). Iam hoping to pull 9s with the Mean Greens. And on 13.5 volts.

Would Neos go lower? Like 7s with Mean Greens?

Post up your comments on these mags.

Blake


----------

